# Hello fron BC



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello there I am a new member from British Columbia Canada. Love the site read lots of good info here and hope to help out and learn more too from it.:thumbsup:


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome here.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Where abouts?

TT


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Langley, BC


----------



## nomadicskateboa (Aug 16, 2012)

*Welcome New Riders And New Members > Hello fron BC*

Welcome to snowboarding..

Skate Boards


----------

